# Off-duty Conservation Officer saves swimmer in Lake Superior



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

https://www.mlive.com/news/2020/07/off-duty-dnr-officer-saves-swimmer-in-lake-superior.html

This story doesn't surprise me in the least. I know this Officer well and consider him a friend. He's the type that would give his shirt off his back to help someone in need. He's a passionate outdoorsman and the type of person I would want living in my community.


----------

